# "It comes from not growing up at all."



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

A line from James Bond in *Tomorrow Never Dies* that's always stuck with me.

A question here- how many of us are arrested adolescents?
Are we kids that never fully grew up?
We make & play with toys that we could never have as kids. We are using our technical & artistic skills to prolong childhood, are we not? 
Responsibility. We have jobs, most of us. We pay bills, mostly. 
But for those of us who post here constantly & show our builds, are we truly 'adults'?
If we are in normal jobs that work us to death, we're considered wage slaves.
If we have high paying jobs that take us away from family & free time we're considered workaholics.
If we have okay jobs that just kinda get us by, we're underachievers.

And if we have this hobby we can be considered man-childs.:freak:

I'm wondering, what constitutes a responsible adult man here. 

Dead by 50 but leaving a pension or trust fund? 
Or leaving an example of a life lived in science fiction interest & model & prop-making creativity for your kids to fondly remember you by?

Should we all just 'grow up' and forget this nonsense?

I post this existential question as I await my next Airwolf model, stuck in the quandary if I am merely reliving my youth through my modeling, or if I am living life as a real person regardless of my hobby interests.

I mean, _some_ people's hobbies are power, sexual conquest & profit... isn't that an adult way to live life?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Excellent questions, Chris. As long as we attend to our responsibilities, and we're not hurting anybody, fun is fun. This hobby makes just as much sense as cheering on a bunch of millionaire athletes we've never met, or following the personal life of actors who (often) aren't really the people we imagine them to be. Personally, I think that if we can translate our skills to practical ends (handyman stuff), especially those that help other people (old folks), then this hobby is way better than today's spectator culture. 

Labels? Bah. They're either purely subjective or determined by convention. Which is group-subjective, if you think about it. 

Responsible? To me, that means acting in a way that benefits those around you, or at least does no harm. If you can help, you help. That's responsible. Providing the necessities of life to the appropriate "others" comes first. After that is done, everything else that's given is basically a positive experience or sensation. Those feelings and sensations are not to be ignored, though: to help make others happy is a wonderful act. 

With respect to the hobby, although it may make the hobbyist happy, it would be best if the hobbyist shared the hobby with others, or if that were not possible, to come out of the workshop enough to be part of the family or community. Without sharing, a hobby is a pursuit for self alone, which is not exactly being responsible to others. Of course, if the hobby acts as a stress release for the hobbyist, then others may benefit from his stress-free personality and good acts outside of the workshop … but that good nature has to be _applied_, in my opinion.

It's only "nonsense" if it interferes with living a rich life. If a hobbyist rarely comes out of the basement, and does not share his hobby with an appreciative community, then it would not be much of a life, in my opinion.

To me, a hobby like this is just one component of a life. It's introverted, yet part of participation in a community ... at the LHS, for instance. I like to dig into a kit, but I still get out and see people. I pay my bills. I go out with my wife. I exercise. Balance!

Chris, we're fine. We just need some fresh air, some real conversation (over a beer!) and to help people out every now and then. And once the chores are done, we can go and play! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve, you amaze me with your eloquence. Thanks for such a beautiful response to personal science fiction modeling question.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Nice fodder for contemplation.

I build what I wanted as a kid, rockets, models, and prop replicas.

For me it's a way to connect with my youth, something that a man does
in his 50's. 
I'm on my 1st wife, and plan on keeping it that way.

While I love cars, I don't have a sports car, and won't.

I have 2 adult children.

This then is my midlife crisis, I guess. But it's been going on for
about 15 years.

Having learned about Razorwyer, Starlord, and DuctTapeForever I am reminded 
that we might not be here tomorrow, Do what makes you happy today.

As for being an adult. I don't feel like one. But the aches and miladies
of a mid 50's male reminds me that I am one.

Should we grow up?

Why? are you happy with yourself? If so than have fun. Forget what others think of you
and do what makes you happy. 

My kids say my wife and I aren't like other parents, I guess we should take that as a complement.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

We are the dreamers and the do-ers of things. We see past the animal reality of 'needs of the now' to embrace the possible, the improbable and the outright impossible. 

Most of us are responsible in these pursuits, we do manage to take care of the base reality, but in plastic and paint, in resin and brass and putty, our imaginations soar, and I think this is a good thing for the Human Race. Even if nobody ever sees your work, even if nobody even KNOWS, the fact that it is done has an impact on the collective energy that is Human. 

Creative Expression is a Positive Energy. 

At least that's what popped into my head upon reading the subject line. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> My kids say my wife and I aren't like other parents, I guess we should take that as a complement.


As you should IMHO.

We are unique.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> ...Are we kids that never fully grew up?...


I am. 

But seriously, you define what it means to be an "adult", and I'll tell you whether or not I meet your criteria. I'm currently 52 years old; I've been married to the same woman for more than 32 years; we pay our bills; we rarely drink alcohol and never use illegal drugs; we vote; we pay taxes; we took care of our parents in their declining years; we have the required maintenance performed on our vehicles, have insurance for them, and legally register them every year; we own our house, and keep the yards clean and manicured. And I enjoy building model kits.

What else you wanna' know?


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

..."a dazzling display of logic"...
Well put, well thought...any hobby is valuable if it brings you satisfaction. 
I really enjoy the common bonds shared among us: just regular people, decent, intelligent, sharing their gifts and knowledge. How wonderful we can recapture youthful memories with this hobby. And create new ones...


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe the title of this thread is all wrong. It reads "It comes from not growing up at all". But maybe in truth it comes from having grown up. And then realizing that being a kid, and growing up, was not as bad as we may have thought it was at the time.

There's no doubt that being a kid and growing up had it's share of stress, pressures, and frustrations. And I know that these days it seems as if everyone has some story of a tragic childhood. But when I look back now, I can honestly say it wasn't bad at all.
Back in the days before my hormones took over my life. Modeling was something I truly enjoyed. Something I did just for me.

Now as a married man with three kids. I take care of my adult responsibilities by working and providing for the needs of wife and kids. The needs of my family come before anything else. And while I whole heartedly accept this responsibility. I still find that I need something in my life that I do just for me.

My models, toys, and RC helicopters and cars bring me a bit of youthful enjoyment. And some relaxation. And I feel I've earned it. And if in the opinion of some people this makes me an over-grown kid. Or means that I never really grew up at all. Then I suppose they are entitled to their opinion. But I'm not going to stop doing something I enjoy to change their opinion.

For me, the bottom line is this. I think that in the case of modelers. And especially in the case of Science Fiction modelers. It has nothing to do with not having grown up. I think for the most part that science fiction modelers are people who have been fortunate enough to retain a healthy imagination. Even after childhood. And the creative drive and skills to bring their imagination into reality.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

There are as many hobbies in this world as there are people, and they are rarely understood by those outside of that "world". I don't think it matters what your hobby is, as long as you meet your responsibilities to your family first, it is fine to pursue a hobby. When a hobby consumes your life (and we've all seen stories on TV about people who don't know when to stop), and takes food out of the mouth of your children, then you're not acting like an adult.

Modeling is entertainment, therapy, and an educational opportunity to me and, most important of all, it makes me happy! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I refuse to grow up. It's a trap.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Fozzie said:


> There are as many hobbies in this world as there are people, and they are rarely understood by those outside of that "world". I don't think it matters what your hobby is, as long as you meet your responsibilities to your family first, it is fine to pursue a hobby. When a hobby consumes your life (and we've all seen stories on TV about people who don't know when to stop), and takes food out of the mouth of your children, then you're not acting like an adult.
> 
> Modeling is entertainment, therapy, and an educational opportunity to me and, most important of all, it makes me happy! :thumbsup:


me too and making you happy is priceless and with model building I never stop learning and enjoy my work coming together


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Guy Schlicter said:


> me too and making you happy is priceless and with model building I never stop learning and enjoy my work coming together


Ditto. I'm in my mid-50's with a wife, no kids, and a cat. I work full time and pay my bills. I have no debts and own my home. Modeling is a way for me to relax and de-stress; it is, in my opinion, a lot less frustrating (and cheaper) than other hobbies, like golf for one. I began building models as a young kid, took a break for about 20 years, and went back to it in my late thirties. I have no use for those who see a personality flaw in those who buiild models for their own enjoyment; I envy those who can make a living building models for others, too few can. Modeling has taught me patience and the ability to follow instructions thru to completion. Advanced techniques have allowed me to think out of the box and use my imagination to construct unique, tangible objects. It has taught me not to despair when all seems lost; I have learned how to fix my mistakes. Whether others see a value in that doesn't bother me in the least. It is something enjoyable and I think others enjoy my enthusiam; it is not an obsession and does not get in the way of my responsibilities to others I care about. I think most of them envy what I can do with my mind and hands.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> A line from James Bond in *Tomorrow Never Dies* that's always stuck with me.
> 
> A question here- how many of us are arrested adolescents?
> Are we kids that never fully grew up?
> ...


Who cares?

Find people who love you for who you are and to heck with the rest.

You can have a good, or even "serious" job and still not let your
vocation define your avocation.

Be who you are. Love who you are. Leave the angst for those who
hide behind masks, posturing and pretending to be serious when all
the want to do is run from the life they are leading.

Enjoy your life and who you are.

Live long and prosper!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

You guys all rock.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

My 13-year-old daughter came home from middle school the other day and said she told her friends, "My dad builds spaceship models." My heart sunk for a moment, expecting to hear her say people laughed or teased her. 

Their response?

"Your dad sounds awesome!"


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Hunk A Junk said:


> My 13-year-old daughter came home from middle school the other day and said she told her friends, "My dad builds spaceship models." My heart sunk for a moment, expecting to hear her say people laughed or teased her.
> 
> Their response?
> 
> "Your dad sounds awesome!"


Sounds like you can take comfort that she hangs with the right kids :thumbsup:.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Leave the angst for those who
> hide behind masks...


Darn right. My masks are on my models where they belong! :thumbsup:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I always say to people that I have a "healthy dose of PeterPan Syndrome". 
Model building is a hobby, just like any other. You get involved in an activity, spend money on your resources, and enjoy the experience of taking part in it. 
As others have already mentioned, you learn new skills, you learn to think laterally and problem solve. On occasion, some technique you have acquired in modelling will transfer seamlessly (pardon the pun) to real life, and vice versa. I used to work in the electronics repair industry; so buying a lighting kit for a kit that requires more than just plug 'n' play is no obstacle. 
So long as you maintain perspective on you hobby, and alternate with the normal responsibilities and pleasure of adult family life; maintaining a balance, then it's all good. 

If you are a prodigious enough modeler, the worst thing you can end up doing is giving yourself a lot of finished models to dust. I can't say the same for obsessive drinkers, and partygoers. Most of what they spend their money on ends up going down the toilet. At least we modellers have something productive and creative to show for our efforts.
I consider myself an artist who works in mixed media. My canvas is usually 3D but it is treated, painted and finished like any piece of art. Appreciation of that art is entirely subjective to your viewing audience. Some will love it, some won't. The same can be said for the more traditional art forms. Think about all the paintings you've ever seen; I bet you can't honestly say you enjoyed all of them, let alone understood them.
Eastern philosophy talks a lot about keeping all the forces in your life in balance, thereby producing an harmonious self. That makes so much sense when you think about it. 

I'm 51 by the way and been modelling since I was about 5.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

OzyMandias said:


> I consider myself an artist who works in mixed media. My canvas is usually 3D but it is treated, painted and finished like any piece of art.


Well put, my good man.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Well put, my good man.:thumbsup:


I think he pretty much nailed it too.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

If this were Facebook, each post here would get a bunch of likes!


----------



## brad4321 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm gonna be all over the place with this, but here goes....There is what I think of model building, and how others see model building. I rarely tell my friends about it and when I've had to they seem to laugh at me with this, why are you playing with toys dude? When I meet a new girl, I dread telling her about it about as much as if I had an STD. There's no hiding it. I have a full closet full of unstarted builds and a what seems like a hundred finished builds. I see the hobby as an art, but rather than painting a tree, I'm building something that is of interest to me. I love the process of planning a build, building it, and doing the research each build requires. I don't see it as childish at all. Like any love, it gives motivation to face each new day. For some it's hunting or fishing, music, painting, whatever. Am I supposed to be embarrassed I build models? No. Am I? Yes. For me its a solitary love. I have no friends that do it. I have never entered a model in a show. I have never showed one to a pal. I have never posted a build online. When I putchased my first, I thought I would only do that one. One turned into two. And two into hundreds. I imagine I will still enjoy the process decades from now. One thing we have on others is, we are never at home and bored. There are more models I want to build than there will ever be time to build.


----------



## brad4321 (Jan 26, 2014)

https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/p320x320/14203_390778710999513_1097298255_n.jpg


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I tell people that it relaxes me, and they're fine with it. Of course, I don't tell _everybody_ …


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Guys that build plastic models are like NASA dudes.
There's just a dollar-earning difference...


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Hunk A Junk said:


> My 13-year-old daughter came home from middle school the other day and said she told her friends, "My dad builds spaceship models." My heart sunk for a moment, expecting to hear her say people laughed or teased her.
> 
> Their response?
> 
> "Your dad sounds awesome!"


Yeah, I've been surprised at the reactions my daughters' friends have (high school). The actually think the build-ups are pretty cool (especially the dinosaurs).

As for the "not growing up thing," I find building models to be therapeutic, fun, and just plain satisfying. Plus, it's not my only hobby. I do hapkido, and enjoy photography! It's just one part of my life, but I won't give it up until my health requires me to!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

brad4321 said:


> ...When I meet a new girl, I dread telling her about it about as much as if I had an STD. There's no hiding it. I have a full closet full of unstarted builds and a what seems like a hundred finished builds...


Simple solution--explain to them that if you're at home building models, it means you're not out drinking, doing drugs, gambling, or cheating on them. :dude:


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Chrisisall said:


> Should we all just 'grow up' and forget this nonsense?


Well, here is the thing… Yesterday I was talking with one of the people I work with (not closely, she is in another department) and she was talking about how hard it is getting kids around in this weather (it was -8 this morning when I took my wife to work). I opined how if I had had a child in my first year of marriage to my first wife I'd have a child the same age as one of the lead staff in my department (who is 26). This threw her for a minute, then I got the question "how old are you?" I said 46 and she had a hard time believing it, she was sure I was in my late 20's early 30's.

So what is old? What is grown-up?

I've been in two significant relationships in my life, the first one lasted 13 years and the one I'm in has lasted 15 years, so I'm pretty stable in that way. But I've never had kids and don't want any (I don't like to share and I married my wife for her to spend time with me, not someone else). So in that way I'm not nearly as adult-like as any of my cousins or siblings who all have kids.

I haven't finished school yet. I was majorly side tracked by my divorce in 1997, and by the time I had recovered I was having to pay on my student loans. Add to that the fact that I sorta skipped some of the stuff that was harder for me to do for stuff that was much more fun and what I ended up with is… well a ton of education and little to show for it. I'm really not that far away from what I need to finish. I finished all the math courses needed for a Bachelors in mathematics and most of the math courses I'd need for a Ph.D. or Masters, and because I was doing research from 1994 to 1997, I have a couple papers I could use for a Ph.D. thesis. But I'm missing (as I recall) two writing courses, a visual arts course, a US History course and a cultural diversity course to get my Bachelors. And even though the graduate program of the mathematics department at the University of Minnesota knows who I am (even though I went to school at UCSD) and has said they'd waive the Bachelors requirement to let me into their program, the graduate course work I'm missing are in areas of mathematics that are difficult for me (I'm really good at differential geometry and differential topology, but not modern algebra, real analysis and complex analysis… all of which I'd need to pass qualifying exams in). And even now I still get pressure from my professors (most of whom have retired) to go back, finish and get back into mathematics.

Now, do I feel like I've wasted all this time? Sure, I'd rather have been doing mainly mathematics and physics for the last 20 years, but I don't see what I've done as a waste. I've gotten to try out a ton of interesting jobs during that time. I've been a police officer, a college track coach, production manager of a legal copy service, an independent computer consultant, the emergency liaison at a school for young adults with autism spectrum disorders, and now I'm the head lifeguard at a YMCA (and that is just a few of the highlights). And the thing is, because I learn very quickly, I move up in most of these roles really fast and get to gain a lot of cool experiences in a short period of time. Like my current job which I started a little more than a year ago, I had never lifeguarded before, but within a few months I had gotten my lifeguard certification, my emergency medical responder certification and my lifeguard instructor certification and the other lifeguards started suggesting to the lead staff of the aquatics department that I should be the head lifeguard. But it isn't just learning the stuff quickly, many of the experiences I gained in other positions were applicable to this one.

So yes, I'd rather have been doing research (and the best job I ever had was as a mathematician working at the National Science Foundations' Geometry Center), but I've had a couple lifetimes of experiences in (what I hope is) a fraction of my life. And the experience I'm gaining now (teaching CPR, AED, First Aid and lifeguarding) will be helpful when I finish my education (which will most likely involve some amount of teaching).

The other thing is… if I don't _feel_ old, do I need to _be_ old?

Back in the 1980's I was one of the faster 110 meter hurdlers in Southern California. But even though I'm sure I'm nowhere near as fast now, I'm actually stronger than I was back then. I'm actually in better physical condition than most of the lifeguards I work with (who range from 16 to 30). And I really enjoy swimming, running, lifting and climbing, and now I know how to train way better than I did when I was in my 20's. I'm bigger now (205 pounds at 5' 11" compared to 180 pounds when I was competing in track 25 years ago), but not in a way that works against being active or puts pressure on me.

And that doesn't even start to cover the stuff I do for fun… like researching/documenting Star Trek and building models and the like. I've also spent time researching other things (like rare operating systems) for enjoyment.

So have I grown-up? 

No… but I don't think that is a bad thing. My Aunt told my wife that I really haven't changed (personality wise) since I was 13, and that is basically true. I know more now than I did then, but I'm pretty much the same person. Does that mean I was a very mature 13 year old? Maybe. Does it mean I'm an immature 46 year old? Possibly. But I've had an unbelievably rich life and I'd love to have more of the same going forward, so I'm not complaining… just having fun!


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Great responses and excellent questions!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

brad4321 said:


> When I meet a new girl, I dread telling her about it about as much as if I had an STD.


"I want a phaser. Chicks dig the phaser."
:jest:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Now if Shaw would just PM me his social security number and date of birth I could steal his identity! 

Just kidding... No way I could pass for 46...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> Just kidding... No way I could pass for 46...


Maybe when you grow up a little bit more...:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Maybe when you grow up a little bit more...:thumbsup:


But we don't wanna be *GRUPS* Chris!


Miri Kids by trekriffic, on Flickr

*You get that grey crap on your skin!*


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

"I'm a grup, and I want to build models."


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

When we are into the hobby we are in Neverland, where age has no meaning! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> When we are into the hobby we are in Neverland, where age has no meaning! :thumbsup:


Poetically put Fernando.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Trekkriffic said:


> Now if Shaw would just PM me his social security number and date of birth I could steal his identity!
> 
> Just kidding... No way I could pass for 46...




You never know . . .


There is such a thing as Grecian formula and plastic surgery my friend! :devil:


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Aldo Leopold, the father of conservation and an avid sportsman wrote this:

“What is a hobby anyway? Where is the line of demarcation between hobbies and ordinary normal pursuits? I have been unable to answer this question to my own satisfaction. At first blush I am tempted to conclude that a satisfactory hobby must be in large degree useless, inefficient, laborious, or irrelevant. Certainly many of our most satisfying avocations today consist of making something by hand which machines can usually make more quickly and cheaply, and sometimes better. Nevertheless I must in fairness admit that in a different age the mere fashioning of a machine might have been an excellent hobby... Today the invention of a new machine, however noteworthy to industry, would, as a hobby, be trite stuff. Perhaps we have here the real inwardness of our own question: A hobby is a defiance of the contemporary. It is an assertion of those permanent values which the momentary eddies of social evolution have contravened or overlooked. If this is true, then we may also say that every hobbyist is inherently a radical, and that his tribe is inherently a minority. 

This, however, is serious: Becoming serious is a grievous fault in hobbyists. It is an axiom that no hobby should either seek or need rational justification. To wish to do it is reason enough. To find reasons why it is useful or beneficial converts it at once from an avocation into an industry–lowers it at once to the ignominious category of an 'exercise' undertaken for health, power, or profit. Lifting dumbbells is not a hobby. It is a confession of subservience, not an assertion of liberty.” 
― Aldo Leopold, A Sand County Almanac: With Other Essays on Conservation from Round 

That pretty much says it for me.


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a couple of thoughts - first, who would want to grow up? My parents and grandparents were serious, un-amused people with little obvious or displayed imagination who barely related to us while we were experiencing the wonder of being, learning, and playing. I would never want to end up like they did - largely unhappy and remembered for being dour and not very much fun.

When I was around 25 or so and still dating I took a girl to a toy store. It was spring and they had kites so I suggested we buy one - she said she was an adult and she had no idea why I would want to do that. I did anyway and we went down to the river to fly it. A first she thought I was was a complete idiot but at the end of the afternoon we had run and chased the kite and even briefly gotten it to fly together, were laughed at by "adults" flying the big two-fisted parachute-looking kites because we were playing with toys, and by the end of the day we had laughed and grinned and had a great time together. I told her being an adult was over-rated. I think she agreed.

Who would want to be the kind of person who goes to work early on a clear winter morning when the sky scintillates with stars almost as much as the moon reflecting off of a fresh night-time snow fall and not even look up? I've been late to work for just standing in my driveway looking up in complete awe with my mouth hanging open. I've stopped my car on the side of the road to watch a meteor shower over the skies of Uijong-bu Korea just because. I've driven down a road next to a winding stream and seen no less than five rainbows in a row as I drove along - it was one of the most amazing things I've ever seen and no one else seemed to notice.

If being an adult means giving up the sense of fun we had flying that kite, or the amazement and wonder of the things going on around us then you can have it.

Second, when I'm modeling I'm thinking and imagining and planning and fantasizing and learning and doing math and sometimes listening to interesting music or watching Youtube videos of you guys building your kits. It takes me 180 degrees from my very dull "adult" work-a-day life. These aren't childish things - they expand, relax and engage the mind and the emotions. I'd encourage any child young or old to try their hand at something that does for them what modeling does for me (as long as it's legal).

Mark in Okinawa


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Boy -- there are a lot of smart folks here! :thumbsup:

I don't see adulthood as being dull and unimaginative; I see it as being _skillful_ in the application of our gifts. Everything has its time and its place; I assume that we, as adults, can best determine when a situation can be best served by imagination, by reflection, by wild abandon, or by focus, discipline and restraint of automatic impulses. 

Roger Von Oech created a model of the creative process, where we adopt four roles: Explorer, Artist, Judge and Warrior. It can be a liner process, but we can also hop between roles as the situation warrants, or if we get stuck at some point. This would allow us to be kids or adults as we see fit. Of course, it's just a model, not meant to be a list of hard and fast rules, or as a means of pigeonholing ourselves into one "type" or another. In the end, I think one of its messages is that we can be creative by being both "adults" _and_ "children" at the best time to serve our intentions … skilfully.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Of course a lot of this could be seen by 'outsiders' as some form of self-justification. We want to pat ourselves on the back and tell each other how clever we are. 

How is that different from Football fans (any version  ) or Monster Truck fans or even, *gasp*, stamp collectors? 

Answer, it isn't. 

The key, of course, is keeping perspective. Making sure one maintains outside human contact. That might be the 'adult' aspect, and it is needed. Growing up is a natural function of life. Growing OLD is a mental process. 

My stepfather, who died a couple years ago, never really had much in the way of outside interests or hobbies. He worked, and that's about all he did. When retirement was forced upon him he had nothing, really, nothing to keep him occupied, mentally active, nothing that gave him JOY. And it turned into resentment of those that did find joy. It goes without saying there was a good deal of friction between he and I. I didn't care, I had taught myself long ago to not worry about what others thought of me as long as I kept myself...well, you know, that whole being one's worst critic and so on. My greatest regret in our relationship was that he never had the understanding of how important finding joy, finding pleasure in the doing of useless things and simple days. He just grew old.Then he went into hospital and died from pneumonia while the rest of the family caught different pneumonic illnesses. (but it's not the hospital's fault, nooo... sorry, rant for another place and time  ) 

So, build models. Seek no approval other than your own. enjoy.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

ViperRecon said:


> ...If being an adult means giving up the sense of fun we had flying that kite, or the amazement and wonder of the things going on around us then you can have it...


Amen to that!



Steve H said:


> ...My stepfather, who died a couple years ago, never really had much in the way of outside interests or hobbies. He worked, and that's about all he did. When retirement was forced upon him he had nothing, really, nothing to keep him occupied, mentally active, nothing that gave him JOY...


You've described my dad fairly well here. He was born in 1913 and grew up on a farm in Nebraska. As such, he had a _very_ strong work ethic; he almost always worked six days a week, and spent his Sundays doing yard work. I can only recall him taking _one_ vacation while I was growing up, and that was only because his brother visited us for a week. When he was forced to retire at the age of 72 he had nothing to replace that daily activity of going to work, and he died two years later.


----------



## dannyk (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow, what a lot of beautifully written thoughts...and what a lot of old geezers! 

Having been among the ranks of old geezer for a considerable amount of time, please allow me to share a little story:

Once upon a time, as a young teenager, I went over to my girlfriend's home for a visit. During that visit, for some reason, her dad and I started talking about what kinds of things we had always wanted to do. He said he wanted to show me something, but I had to promise not to tell anyone. Overcome with curiosity, I promised. We went into his room, and from underneath his bed, he sheepishly pulled out a model ship kit that he had purchased some time before. There was evidence that he had worked on it, but it was clearly not very far along. He asked me if I thought it was silly of him to want to build a model at his age, and almost ashamed of himself, confessed that this was something he had always wanted to do. I thought it was great, and told him so, secretly wondering if I would have to give up building models, or be ashamed of it, when I "grew up," as he had. He died a few years later, and I never found out if he actually built the model or not. Sadly, I doubt it. But that moment made me realize that it was OK to build models throughout a lifetime, it was certainly nothing to be ashamed of, and maybe, if my skills improved, something I could actually be proud of someday.

Well, I suppose I've grown up. Now, I wonder how long my kids and grandkids will remember me after I'm gone, and how I wish I had a few meaningful, touchable things left behind by my dad and grandad that I could pass on to them.

I know that these little projects we build, flaws and all, will become more and more precious as time goes by...


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

ViperRecon said:


> Who would want to be the kind of person who goes to work early on a clear winter morning when the sky scintillates with stars almost as much as the moon reflecting off of a fresh night-time snow fall and not even look up? I've been late to work for just standing in my driveway looking up in complete awe with my mouth hanging open. I've stopped my car on the side of the road to watch a meteor shower over the skies of Uijong-bu Korea just because. I've driven down a road next to a winding stream and seen no less than five rainbows in a row as I drove along - it was one of the most amazing things I've ever seen and no one else seemed to notice.
> 
> If being an adult means giving up the sense of fun we had flying that kite, or the amazement and wonder of the things going on around us then you can have it.


If you're looking for another hobby, I'd suggest taking up writing cause that was beautiful.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

dannyk said:


> I know that these little projects we build, flaws and all, will become more and more precious as time goes by...


True. But in the case of some of us, we will be leaving behind enough stuff to start a museum...:freak:


----------



## Desert_Modeler (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe we should.. 

Not to sound morbid... but eventually, we'll all be shopping at the big Hobby Store in the sky. Maybe we should arrange for the work we leave behind to be displayed somewhere? Sounds weird but so was going to the Moon once...

In regard to "growing up.." 

"It's the not the years, its the mileage" - Indiana Jones...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Desert_Modeler said:


> Not to sound morbid... but eventually, we'll all be shopping at the big Hobby Store in the sky.


My problem will be convincing the holders of my stash that I'm actually ME reincarnated...


----------



## Desert_Modeler (Jun 2, 2010)

Someone once asked me what my concept of Hell would be....

The only thing I could think of that would truly be the ultimate punishment would be to be locked for eternity in the world's largest and best equipped hobby store with every conceivable model kit ( except snap tights) but no glues or adhesives...........

<AAARGGGGH !>


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I act in an immature fashion because then people will think I'm younger than I am.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Y3a said:


> I act in an immature fashion because then people will think I'm younger than I am.


When you are young you're still learning, still exploring, still amazed by what you discover. When you are *a* adult, you know everything, you understand everything, and you tell others how to be like you.

I am YOUNG.:woohoo:


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> When you are *a* adult, you know everything, you understand everything, and you tell others how to be like you.
> 
> Sounds like my son when was 16!
> 
> My kids thought I was strange for playing with plastic when they were young, now they understand the joy of immersing your self in your childhood memories, no mater where you can find them. I guess that realization comes from them having kids of their own, a job, home, cars and the responsibilities that comes from having others depend on you, I think that's growing up. I'll be 60 in a short while and while I had to grow up I pray that I will never grow old...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Dave621955 said:


> I'll be 60 in a short while


We need a club...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> We need a club...



I kind of thought we had one here...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> I kind of thought we had one here...


Sorry, it's my memory not serving...


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I look at this way, you're a kid having a fun filled life building models given to you by parents and other family members, you grow up have a family of your own go through life building a home and life all the while that inner child is striving to get out and in most of us here it has in building the models we remembered as a kid.

And suddenly we're retired and having amassed a collection of models ...... collector editions and new acquired models we have the time to create and build what we've been hording all these years, the stresses of work are all a memory, to some a bad memory but now free from a demanding boss we create for our own pleasure what we love.

Even being retired we still manage the home and lifestyle of husbands or partners and put family first and all that goes with it, this to me is what being a modeler is about and above all ......... having fun along the way.
Karl


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Yes, Karl!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Sorry, it's my memory not serving...


We are (mostly) a group of aging modeler trying to recapture our childhood.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> We are (mostly) a group of aging modeler trying to recapture our childhood.


Do or do not; there is no try.:thumbsup:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Do or do not; there is no try.:thumbsup:


Oh, I do! 
Just ask my Wife. 

http://imgur.com/gSV4Y

http://imgur.com/SYF50

http://i.imgur.com/cCQXJ.jpg


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> Oh, I do!
> Just ask my Wife.
> 
> http://imgur.com/gSV4Y
> ...


I am out-geeked!!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Having seen your work, I think not!


----------



## 1966TVBATMOBILE (Mar 21, 2013)

You made me think. Hmmm

kids spend only a few years wishing they'd grow up faster.. Adults spend the rest of their lives wishing they'd grow old slower.. :dude:

And

If you stop to reflect about things too long that's because your B33R is still full and it needs to be finished..:freak:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> Having seen your work, I think not!


Too kind sir; we all travel the same geeky path!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Desert_Modeler said:


> ...In regard to "growing up.."
> 
> "It's the not the years, its the mileage" - Indiana Jones...


More to the point, "Growing old is mandatory; growing up is optional."


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

Lots of good replies in this line. But are we really just "big kids?"

As a kid, I looked ahead, to space, to the bottom of the ocean, to the future. And then "adulthood" set in and my eyes were opened to what the real world was like.

It can be an ugly and stupid place and as I aged, I have become less tolerant of the morons who seem to be running the show.

But inside, I'm STILL 16 years old, still somewhat idealistic, still wondering about what there is yet to find in space, underwater, and what the future could hold. The dumber people become and the uglier this world gets, the more I look elsewhere!

How many of us would love to escape our jobs, the bills, and other things that drag us down? For a few hours we can, at the movies or building sci-fi models. You don't have to be a child to do this, you need only have imagination.

Stumpy in Ahia:thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Just (try to anyway)remember, Senility is transparent to the user.


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

Zombie_61 said:


> More to the point, "Growing old is mandatory; growing up is optional."


Oh so true.... 

There are 2 things that are being worked on when you build a model: 

A) The model 
B) You

The model, whatever the final outcome is, is just the physical manifestation of the processes that were happening in You - i.e., developing your patience, perseverance, etc - your "character", if you will...

Ultimately, A) will be left behind - maybe even discarded. B) is what you get to keep forever.

Personally I think something akin to this is why just giving kids "things" never amounts to much, because B) never happens in such cases.

As a saying in the Talmud goes, "A man enters the world with his hands clenched and leaves the world with his hands open." - but thanks to things like B), that doesn't mean he won't be taking something with him.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Somewhat pursuant to topic, I'm finding a lot of pleasure in restoring an old funny car kit kit that I had bought and started in '74, but never finished. It's about 1) tying up loose ends, 2) giving myself a second chance at youth and 3) bathing in nostalgia. Yes, as J_Indy wrote, both the model and I are being "worked on." 

(BTW, it's the old _Aurora Racing Scenes_ Donovan 417, chassis, Pinto combo.)


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

mrstumpy said:


> Lots of good replies in this line. But are we really just "big kids?"
> 
> As a kid, I looked ahead, to space, to the bottom of the ocean, to the future. And then "adulthood" set in and my eyes were opened to what the real world was like.
> 
> ...


Seconded. One wonders how the world became so darn stupid. 

I'm afraid I'm at the stage where I can't really be too optimistic. We've been planning on 'Returning to the Moon and then, Mars!" for, what, 20 years now? We *just* get the ISS up to pretty much it's full design and oops, no Shuttles, no rockets, no nuttin'. By the time we actually get something finalized and built it's time to decommission the station and what the heck is THAT about, why can't we keep adding and refurbishing?! 

So, yeah. Thank goodness there's kits to build.


----------

